# date ex? good or bad idea?



## cunifiku (10 mo ago)

i have a friend whos husband left for the OW. the OW had already left her husband. my friend began a friendship with the STB ex. they grew close. now the D is final and they plan to date. he has kids. she does not. my advice to her was dont do it. be open to meeting other people! its rebound. what are other opinions?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Is your friend a male or female? Is the soon-to-be EX a cheater?


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

100% rebound. When a spouse has an affair, the other spouse is a mess emotionally. He would be wise to avoid her.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

cunifiku said:


> i have a friend whos husband left for the OW. the OW had already left her husband. my friend began a friendship with the STB ex. they grew close. now the D is final and they plan to date. he has kids. she does not. my advice to her was dont do it. be open to meeting other people! its rebound. what are other opinions?


Same as you. Be open to meeting others, be single for a while, she needs to emotionally heal. Learn to be alone first.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

cunifiku said:


> i have a friend whos husband left for the OW. the OW had already left her husband. my friend began a friendship with the STB ex. they grew close. now the D is final and they plan to date. he has kids. she does not. my advice to her was dont do it. be open to meeting other people! its rebound. what are other opinions?


So your "friend" is dating the ex-husband of the OW, am I reading the right? 

That's way too much drama. The ex-husband has kids with his ex, so you this "friend" will still be around your their husband and the OW. 

Sometimes, bonding over a shared experience or having something in common isn't a great thing.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

No, just no. Your friend needs to step out of that drama circle...there's a big world out there, filled with drama-free men. It's too soon for your friend to start dating, imo. Most every guy will be a rebound, and it will make her feel emptier than she does right now. She should spend time on her own, working on finding herself again, because people lose themselves in toxic relationships, especially when they're cheated on. I think that once at least six months goes by, your friend will be in a better place to date, and make better decisions. Dating her soon to be ex husband's ow's ex husband is just too reality-show-drama.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

double


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

No God Please No No GIF - No God Please No No Please No - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

My usual advice would be no... but I happen to know two couples that this happened to... both the betrayeds ended up together after their divorces. They are great together, and their kids schedules always align... probably rare success story.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh hell no!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

These hit and run posts, my advice is hell yeah, go for it. See if their sister will join in.


----------

